# don't want to be greedy but



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

now that amazon prime and vudu are (almost) here... does anyone know anything about HBO go on tivo?


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

HBO more likely to happen sooner w/ their intention to go independent/streaming. My 2 cents.


s10023 said:


> now that amazon prime and vudu are (almost) here... does anyone know anything about HBO go on tivo?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

s10023 said:


> now that amazon prime and vudu are (almost) here... does anyone know anything about HBO go on tivo?


If you can get HBO to go on your PC than you should get HBO directly on a channel on your TiVo as you must be paying your cable co for HBO. I get HBO on my Roamio and HBO OD also, I also can get HBO to-go on any computer connected to the internet.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

lessd said:


> If you can get HBO to go on your PC than you should get HBO directly on a channel on your TiVo as you must be paying your cable co for HBO. I get HBO on my Roamio and HBO OD also, I also can get HBO to-go on any computer connected to the internet.


Not everyone has access to On Demand on their TiVo, so an HBOGO app makes perfect sense.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Not everyone has access to On Demand on their TiVo, so an HBOGO app makes perfect sense.


+1


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

Even if you do have HBO on Demand, HBOGo is still better.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

right well Fios doesnt have ondemand on the tivo. so an app would be the only way to access hbo programming (other than recording the channel, of course. but what you want to see may not be airing)


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

HBO Glacially Edges Toward Stand Alone Streaming Option

If you do have cable and HBO then HBOGO and an inexpensive Chromecast is always an option to ondemand. For cord cutters as myself, I'm wanting the stand alone options.


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

abovethesink said:


> Even if you do have HBO on Demand, HBOGo is still better.


+1


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

If they add HBOGo then I will never use the smart part of my smart TV again.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

yes, i agree that hbo go would complete the tivo package. 

i know this is highly unlikely, but a simple web browser would also come in handy. not too useful without a slide remote, but there are occasions where a lot of people are over and being able to pull up a web page would be good.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There was a way to pull up random webpages on a TiVo using kmttg. However I think it was severely crippled, or even removed, in a recent update. But it's been a while since I've actually tried it to see the state.

The TiVos use the Opera browser for most of the apps, so they could add a basic web browser if they wanted.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

s10023 said:


> yes, i agree that hbo go would complete the tivo package.


They would probably also need a WatchESPN app and possibly a Showtime Anytime app to be considered a complete package.


----------



## s10023 (Nov 12, 2013)

tarheelblue32 said:


> They would probably also need a WatchESPN app and possibly a Showtime Anytime app to be considered a complete package.


yeah true.


----------



## mdm08033 (Apr 23, 2007)

It would be a dream to put my Roku out to pasture and free up an HDMI input on my receiver. TiVo offers such a wonderful GUI, beautiful uncompressed over the air HDTV, Netflix, Amazon Prime, HBO Go and Showtime Anytime all on one input of my receiver would be this cheap skate couch potato's perfect home theater device.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I would love HBO Go, but I wonder with Comcast blocking it on Roku and other players, if that plays in the conversation.

I also worry that TiVo's relatively small footprint compared to these stand alone streamers and game systems doesn't provide a lot of incentive for HBO/Time Warner to configure an app for TiVo.

It would be very nice though... Hopefully conversations are happening.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

You May Soon Be Able To Get HBO Without Paying For Cable

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/12/hbo-go-subscription_n_5806846.html

This would be the perfect world for me... I think the way HBO is presented is a huge waste of money. I love certain individual programming, but hate the 40 year old process of playing the same 12 pieces of content over and over again for a month. WTH...

If I could have HBO Go with an Ala Carte pay per view - it would be perfect!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

bradleys said:


> I would love HBO Go, but I wonder with Comcast blocking it on Roku and other players, if that plays in the conversation.


Comcast and TiVo have been on pretty good terms lately, expanding Xfinity on-demand on TiVo into all Comcast markets and working together on a downloadable security replacement for CableCards. Given their current amicable relationship, I think Comcast would probably allow a TiVo HBOGO app to be activated with Comcast credentials, but may require that a paired Comcast CableCard be in the device for it to work in order to prevent people from being able to buy HBOGO directly, cutting out Comcast, and also to prevent account sharing.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

bradleys said:


> You May Soon Be Able To Get HBO Without Paying For Cable
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/09/12/hbo-go-subscription_n_5806846.html
> 
> ...


The process of playing the same content over and over for a month is really just On-Demand before we had On-Demand.

IF by waste of money you mean it's a waste to keep all those channels sending the same content over and over each month...well I'm not sure.

It's certainly a waste from the perspective of any one household. But since those same 10 channels go from a headend to thousands or tens of thousands of households, it isn't clear at all that that bandwidth, averaged out per household, is a waste of money to transport that content.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

trip1eX said:


> The process of playing the same content over and over for a month is really just On-Demand before we had On-Demand.
> 
> IF by waste of money you mean it's a waste to keep all those channels sending the same content over and over each month...well I'm not sure.
> 
> It's certainly a waste from the perspective of any one household. But since those same 10 channels go from a headend to thousands or tens of thousands of households, it isn't clear at all that that bandwidth, averaged out per household, is a waste of money to transport that content.


Not a waste of money on HBO's part - heck, they have been doing it that way for a very long time. No - it is a waste of my money.

This model started long before easy access to content. New releases come to DVD's and streaming just as fast or faster than they show up on HBO.

I have HBO from time to time mostly for the original programming. It is off at the moment, but I will reactivate it once Game of Thrones comes back - as soon as the whole season has been released, I will call and cancel again.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Just give me an HBO app on my Roamio and let me throw $15 a month to HBO, because I will NOT pay Time Warner $70 a month for something I can get free (Antenna/OTA). Wish Showtime would do the same!


----------



## grey ghost (Feb 2, 2010)

bradleys said:


> I would love HBO Go, but I wonder with Comcast blocking it on Roku and other players, if that plays in the conversation.
> 
> I also worry that TiVo's relatively small footprint compared to these stand alone streamers and game systems doesn't provide a lot of incentive for HBO/Time Warner to configure an app for TiVo.
> 
> It would be very nice though... Hopefully conversations are happening.


All you have to do is get an Apple TV to get HBO Go. Watch ESPN is on gthe ATV also.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

abovethesink said:


> Even if you do have HBO on Demand, HBOGo is still better.


Because of quantity of content? If that's what you mean, then yes, I agree..

Devil's Advocate arguments if you mean something else:
1) Are you getting as good a quality of picture? (Good HD signal as you do with On Demand..)
2) Don't you have EVEN WORSE latency? (i.e. local recording very fast latency, On Demand fairly annoying latency but I still use it, IP streaming likely even worse latency...)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HBOGo has a much better UI then my cable companies crappy box and the quality is actually better. I don't really have a latency issue with either, unless you're talking about FF/RW in which case I don't really use those since HBO content doesn't have commercials.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

mattack said:


> Because of quantity of content? If that's what you mean, then yes, I agree..
> 
> Devil's Advocate arguments if you mean something else:
> 1) Are you getting as good a quality of picture? (Good HD signal as you do with On Demand..)
> 2) Don't you have EVEN WORSE latency? (i.e. local recording very fast latency, On Demand fairly annoying latency but I still use it, IP streaming likely even worse latency...)


1) HBO Go, which is in 1080p on both my Samsung Smart TV and my Roku, give me a better picture than I get from the HBO channel itself. I don't have On Demand, most TiVo users don't, but I don't remember it ever looking any different than the channel.

2) It is a streaming service. If you try to jump around in the video a lot then sure, it'll respond more slowly than On Demand. I don't know why you'd do that on HBO Go though. But as for navigating the UI? World's quicker than the old torture device I had that Time Warner called on demand.

3) But let's say both those incorrect arguments were actually correct, the the picture quality was somehow worse and that the UI was less user friendly. HBO Go would still be better. On Demand services keep the few most recent episodes and puts them up at the earliest the day after. HBO Go has HBO's *ENTIRE LIBRARY* and things go up as they air on the channel.

Plus, they've publicly acknowledged all the password sharing and have done absolutely nothing about it. In fact they try to spin it as a positive. So as it stands now you can share with someone else. And given how much potential revenue they are leaving on the table, it is inevitable that they will offer HBO Go free from cable bundles, though just as inevitably it'll take longer than it should.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

I have HBO Go on the 360 but had lots of trouble with it. It would work for stretches and then not work. Then work. Not work. I reinstalled a few times. I would reboot. It gets errors that the video can't be played or found or something. It ended on a good note last time I used it. Hopefully no more problems. But was annoying. So annoying I recorded the SD version of Boardwalk Empire season 4 (they didn't rerun it on HD in my neck of the wood s at least) and watched it on the Tivo instead of streaming it in HD on HBOGo.

It would be great to have it on Tivo. I still think I'd rather record and playback shows from the Tivo though if possible. It feels a bit zippier still. And it's nice not to switch in and out of various interfaces just to play a different show.


----------

